# Colt 1st Generation Back Strap.



## FJ Hutch (Apr 19, 2011)

I was bitten by the itch to collect some guns and maybe try the CAS shooting. I watched various sites and ended up buying a Colt SAA 45 - Nickel plated "C" engraved and never turned. The back strap has been engraved with "To Brian with Love Joe". I thought I would just get a "New", lol, back strap and have it engraved and plated to match what I bought. It was while trying to buy a back strap I learned that the "Great Colt Company" was not very supportive of their products, and as a matter of fact they suck. I have been in contact with a few pistolsmiths and those who have a back strap are afraid to send it to me in Canada. I did get one from a guy in Texas, but it has seen better days. He sent it as antique parts. If anyone out there can help please send me a note.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Drive south, and take a short vacation.
Buy the inoffensive replacement part in a Seattle gunshop.
Bring it home as a used part.


----------



## FJ Hutch (Apr 19, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Drive south, and take a short vacation.
> Buy the inoffensive replacement part in a Seattle gunshop.
> Bring it home as a used part.


Dean Wagstaff from Colt Parts, Vancouver, WA has set me up.


----------

